# 2019 Civil service result and selecting towns for employment.



## zoso6982 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I received my scores the other day for the 2019 civil service exam. In the email it stated to follow the link given if we would like to "select additional employment locations beyond your residency preference". In the update civil service account section we are able to edit our personal information, form attachments etc. There is also a drop down on number 10 of the questions sidebar mentioning "Select employment location choices for the Police Officer eligible list". Does this mean that only these towns/cities are getting my score? Or that I get preference after those who established residency? Should I just add every town if I do not have an issue with working anywhere in the state?


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

zoso6982 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received my scores the other day for the 2019 civil service exam. In the email it stated to follow the link given if we would like to "select additional employment locations beyond your residency preference". In the update civil service account section we are able to edit our personal information, form attachments etc. There is also a drop down on number 10 of the questions sidebar mentioning "Select employment location choices for the Police Officer eligible list". Does this mean that only these towns/cities are getting my score? Or that I get preference after those who established residency? Should I just add every town if I do not have an issue with working anywhere in the state?


Your name will be put on every list you select. You wont have a shot at that town if you dont select it. You might as well select every city. I kept getting cards from Pittsfield, Adam's, and other random western towns that no one wants to work in. You probably wont have much of a shot without residency, but you've got nothing to lose by throwing your name in the hat.


----------

